# Win 7 does not detect Nvidia card



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

I installed Windows 7 RC and it does not recognize my nvidia graphics card. No graphics card shows up in device manager. My screen is smaller than the monitor. There is a black border around my desktop. There is one error icon in device manager. It is on a PCI to PCI bridge. I tried installing nvidia drivers but I get a message that there is no card supported by those drivers. Here are some specs of my system.

EVGA nForce 790i SLI FTW motherboard
Nvidea GeForce 9400 GT Video card in PCI slot (only slot in use)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
TIA,

Si


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

have you disabled the old graphics card in device manager? (if it is an integrated card) then run your cd driver disc again for the new card.
also unplug your pc and check you seated the card properly.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Try updating your PCI to PCI bridge in device manager if you haven't already via Microsoft. Other than that I viewed BIOS updates for your set up and saw nothing of this issue. Maybe try another PCI E slot. Be sure in your BIOS settings what you need is enabled. I would think maybe your issues are BIOS settings related. Best of luck Tia. let us know.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You can get the Windows 7 drivers directly from NVIDIA, located here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Be sure to download the correct drivers for the motherboard and graphics card.



P.S. Nice choice for a motherboard, I have a 790i Ultra myself


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

kevmacca said:


> have you disabled the old graphics card in device manager? (if it is an integrated card) then run your cd driver disc again for the new card.
> also unplug your pc and check you seated the card properly.


There is no integrated card. I made sure it was seated properly. I have this PC set up so that I can boot Win xp pro, Ubuntu Linux or Win 7. I'm not having any problem with the graphics card in either win xp or Ubuntu Linux.


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

Nexxtech said:


> Try updating your PCI to PCI bridge in device manager if you haven't already via Microsoft. Other than that I viewed BIOS updates for your set up and saw nothing of this issue. Maybe try another PCI E slot. Be sure in your BIOS settings what you need is enabled. I would think maybe your issues are BIOS settings related. Best of luck Tia. let us know.


I tried updating the drivers for the PCI to PCI bridge in device manager. It says I have the latest drivers. Device manager has two PCI to PCI bridges and one of them says it is working properly. The graphics card uses a regular PCI slot, not a PCI E. There are 2 slots of that type available. I tried putting the card in the other slot. This card has a large heat sink which presses up against the PSU when it is in the other slot. I put it in that slot anyway and the computer would not even boot up. All I got was a blank screen. I tried looking in the bios for a setting I may need to change. I changed PCI/VGA pallete snoop from disabled to enabled. That didn't change anything. I'll go back and look at the bios settings again. Any suggestions as to what I should look for in the bios?

TIA
Si


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

InfalliblexOne said:


> You can get the Windows 7 drivers directly from NVIDIA, located here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> 
> Be sure to download the correct drivers for the motherboard and graphics card.
> 
> ...


I tried installing the latest Nvidia drivers and they wont install because it doesn't see any graphics card installed.

Yeah I really like this motherboard. It works great with xp pro and Ubuntu. I just wish it would work with Win 7 64-bit.

I'm wondering if I should try a different card. Maybe I should get one that uses a PCI E slot instead of a regular PCI slot. The card I'm using was in another computer that didn't have PCI E slots. This motherboard is SLI ready also. I may eventually put more than one card in it.

Thanks for all the suggestions,
Si


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

does your computer doesn't prompts you about the newly connected hardware reply to this bcoz if it does not prompts it is confirmed that windows seven is not even detecting your graphics card 
i also use an ati graphics card but it was automatically installed after i used windows update 
tell me about every thing in detail 
provide screens if possible


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

hey this graphics card supports PCI-E 2.0 interface i checked it


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

tdk1988 said:


> hey this graphics card supports PCI-E 2.0 interface i checked it


There are cards with this chipset which are PCI E but the one I have is plain old PCI. Here is a link.


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

tdk1988 said:


> does your computer doesn't prompts you about the newly connected hardware reply to this bcoz if it does not prompts it is confirmed that windows seven is not even detecting your graphics card
> i also use an ati graphics card but it was automatically installed after i used windows update
> tell me about every thing in detail
> provide screens if possible


Windows update never detects a graphics card. Here is a screenshot of Device Manager.


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

tdk1988 said:


> tell me about every thing in detail
> provide screens if possible


Here are the screens from a Belarc scan of my system.


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

Download windows seven upgrade advisor 
install and run it
then see if it detects the gfx card or not


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

It will also tell you about the the compatibility of the card with 
windows 7

that shud make things a bit more clear


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pci gfx cards link i was searching for pci graphic cards in the market for my friend's pc
but could not found a good one


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

tdk1988 said:


> It will also tell you about the the compatibility of the card with
> windows 7
> 
> that shud make things a bit more clear


Windows 7 upgrade advisor says I can't run Aero. Here are a couple more screens.


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

tdk1988 said:


> Thanks for the pci gfx cards link i was searching for pci graphic cards in the market for my friend's pc
> but could not found a good one


You're welcome. It's a good card for an older PC that only has PCI slots.


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you installed chipset drivers after installing windows ?
Are other games running properly like counter strike etc?
Can you run aero theme?
Is your onboard graphics disabled?
Bcoz currently you are using basic theme
the second screen indicates that your system has no graphics adapter installed and the windows is using generic display for now
was your nvidea card plugged in when you ran the upgrade advisor 

give answers to the above questions serially


----------



## SiKlegg (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you installed chipset drivers after installing windows ?
I tried installing the drivers and it returned an error message. (see the attachment)

Are other games running properly like counter strike etc?
I haven't tried running any games yet, but games that came with windows, like chess, say my graphics don't support all the features of the game.

Can you run aero theme?
I can run the Aero desktop background but not the other Aero theme stuff.

Is your onboard graphics disabled?
My motherboard does not have any onboard graphics.

Bcoz currently you are using basic theme
the second screen indicates that your system has no graphics adapter installed and the windows is using generic display for now
was your nvidea card plugged in when you ran the upgrade advisor
Yes my nvidea card was plugged in. It's the only graphics I have. If it wasn't plugged in I wouldn't be able to view windows at all.


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

Which driver version do you have ?

Are you installing the drivers from cd rom ?


There should be an inf file in the cd rom just double click it to install it
and try installing the drivers again


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

If your PCI card does not support Aero than its safe to say this is your issue. Required for Vista and Windows 7. I'm a bit surprised this feature is not available with your video card. Here is some information you may want to view. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Aero. An upgrade to a PCI E would be a sure thing to run all three Operating Systems. Best of luck in your upgrade.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

must be something else than the fact that this PCI card doesnt support Aero. what is your complete system specs?


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aero has nothing to do with the pci card 
it needs pixel shader 2.0 wddm capable video card
with 128 mb videos ram and this card contains everything better than the requirements


----------



## adzyxx (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey i am having the exact same problem. i dont hav the same set up as you but all the errors you have come of across the exact same happens to me. :4-dontkno


----------

